# To shoot or not to shoot? Banded Hen Mallard



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

*Shoot a banded Hen Mallard*​
Yes7490.24%No89.76%


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I shot a banded hen last weekend. It was banded 45 miles NE of Minot. What is everyone's opinion on shooting banded hens?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Kind of a loaded question. Are you saying you knew it was banded? If I knew it was banded then yes I would. That baby might be worth $100. If I didn't know it was banded then no, I don't shoot suzi's. Yes it happens, but no we don't try. Sometimes they are behind drakes, or infront of then. This can be a scary moment with only 1 mistake per hunter.

Congrats on the band how much was she worth?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

This one was unintentional. It was behind a drake we shot. I was just wondering if you knew it was banded, would you shoot it.

We don't intentionally shoot hens either. I want to be able to shoot that big Bull Pinny when he comes in.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Might as well shoot her. Someone eles will when she comes in. Heck, I may have already misser her this year :lol:

I like shooting greenheads and drakes of all species too, but honestly, not everyone is so gender specific when the pull up too shoot. I know that I've passed on hens when a single or pair would come in. They would hang around a bit and leave and maybe go into another, nearby, blind and get whacked. So, nothing was saved for all my good efforts.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I find it real hard to believe that many on this site would pass on a hen they knew for sure was banded, given they would not be breaking the law by doing so. Bands are few and far between around here.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, I would. Not only could it be worth a bit of cash, but thats also valuable information for those banding the bird. Thats one of the main reasons birds are banded. To think of it another way, your actually helping the population by providing information to the banders to help better manage birds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

T Shot said:


> I find it real hard to believe that many on this site would pass on a hen they knew for sure was banded, given they would not be breaking the law by doing so. Bands are few and far between around here.


I would agree, and so would the poll stats.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never shot a banded duck in almost 15 years of duck hunting. I'm taking no prisoners as long as my bag allows it. Last year we filled our limit with green very early and just watched the birds for a couple of hours waiting for the canadas to start flying. Had a single greenhead come in and hover over the decoys right in the kill hole that was sporting jewelry. I was tempted but never thought about it twice.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd take 'er... :wink:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm 16. band or not, i'll shoot a hen. if i ever get a spot that is loaded with mallards, there is no doubt i will go for drakes but for me, i take what i can get.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I hen that is banded for sure must die. Thats what a *man* would do anyways. (Givin the bag allows it of course)


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

bands are kind of cool, but the fixation on obtaining them,horns,etc.harms our sport.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> bands are kind of cool, but the fixation on obtaining them,horns,etc.harms our sport.


X2, I wasn't expecting that response on the hen debate again.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

theodore said:


> bands are kind of cool, but the fixation on obtaining them,horns,etc.harms our sport.


 :beer:

No I would not shoot her on purpose. A hen is a hen.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

HECK YEAH, I have never had the chance to shoot a banded duck...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I. Thats what a *man* would do anyways. )


Well I guess I am not a man as she would live. I love the metal but not that much. Dead hens don't lay eggs.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > I. Thats what a *man* would do anyways. )
> ...


dead banded hens give information to the DNR.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > I. Thats what a *man* would do anyways. )
> ...


Dead does dont lay future bucks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't shoot hens. A piece of metal won't change that. I am sure the DNR won't be mad at me. And yes it does give them info like how many hens are being killed and then things like "Hunters Choice" are put into practice.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It's unlikely that I'll ever see the day that I know before I shoot if a hen mallard has jewelry on or not. So it's kind of hard to answer... But I'm not sure if I could help myself.


----------



## ekberg12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope you guys know that they only put reward bands on after hatch year males.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That is what I thought when we banded in Sep but I was not 100%. I think the reason was to get guys to shoot more drakes but I may be wrong. DBLKLUK do you remember the conversation that day?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha nope that was not us (or at least not me :beer: )


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not a big fan of bands. So no I wouldnt shoot a hen for a band. Now if she was in my lane and I only needed 1 bird she would get it.



> Hope you guys know that they only put reward bands on after hatch year males.


Not true. We band whatever we catch and its every 10th bird gets a reward. But I am not saying that you are wrong maybe the people you worked with do it that way.

Oh and if you intentionally shoot birds with bands you are actually screwing up the data collected by USFW and other agencies. The data we want needs to be random. Thats why I cant wait until the stop putting those stupid neck collars on snows.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Flash.....

Isn't the reason you stated about neck collars on snows is why they are changing more to white collars? I thought I read that some where that they changed the neck collars to white so the neck collars can't get targeted as easy.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats absolutely correct Chuck. I saw a hunting video I think it was Zink they had this guy with a ton of bands and he said they were all neck collar snows and they were intentional. :eyeroll: They use collars to identify birds from a distance. But the data was so screwed up from guys intentionally shooting them they had to change it.

I am not saying pass on a bird because it has a collar all I am saying is shoot your lane.


----------

